# Emerge di Mozilla

## Dani Tsevech

Perchè, anche se ho specificato USE="moznomail", tenta di scaricare enigmail per 31mb di archivio?   :Shocked: 

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Risolto con USE="-crypt"   :Cool: 

----------

